# Honey - Yes. Olive Oil - No,



## Digger (Jan 3, 2013)

What the heck was I thinking??


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## Digger (Jan 3, 2013)

Nothing dangerous. She just licked some off my finger and you could just tell she was not happy. I was just interested to see if she'd take to it. It's pretty inert, as natural as oils come and might help her arteries in her old age (  ). Doesn't appear to have harmed her.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh man I'm picturing her yelling and cussing you out. "This is NOT honey! What were you thinking Digger? I demand only the BEST and SWEETEST honey this side of NEPTUNE! DONT let this happen again or SO HELP ME I will naw on your finger for the 4 HOURS it will take to eat through it!" lol


----------



## aNisip (Jan 3, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Oh man I'm picturing her yelling and cussing you out. "This is NOT honey! What were you thinking Digger? I demand only the BEST and SWEETEST honey this side of NEPTUNE! DONT let this happen again or SO HELP ME I will naw on your finger for the 4 HOURS it will take to eat through it!" lol


Ha!  

...maybe the oo will help and you found a new remedy! ^-^


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe whip up honey and olive oil and make a paste of sorts and see if she likes that. The fat and sugar might help sustain life if she stops eating.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just whipped up some honey, egg whites, and olive oil(no less than extra virgin for my mantids). My test subject, a giant Asian adult, love it. She won't stop eating it off the q-tip. I wonder if you could sustain one off of it for long periods?


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

Been at it for the last 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 3, 2013)

as if she grabbed the qtip too


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

No as if about it. She's crazy about this stuff!


----------



## aNisip (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol...start adding weight to the other end and see how strong she can hold... (not to sound cruel, but I hopr u kno what I mean)...they can hold a lot!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking forward to future posts:

Beeswax - Yes, Battery Acid - No.

Applesauce - Yes, NyQuil - No.

Chicken Blood - Yes, Super Glue - No.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 4, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Looking forward to future posts:
> 
> Beeswax - Yes, Battery Acid - No.
> 
> ...


Would be really funny to watch them fall from their perch after a nyquil though.


----------



## Coneja (Jan 4, 2013)

Those are great pictures! Did it take her a long time to finish it off?


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Coneja said:


> Those are great pictures! Did it take her a long time to finish it off?


About 15 minutes. She licked it clean.


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Looking forward to future posts:
> 
> Beeswax - Yes, Battery Acid - No.
> 
> ...


egg yolk- yes urine-no

brain matter- yes fecal matter- no

tomato soup (a favorite among creobroters)- yes baked beans- no


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 23, 2013)

agent A said:


> egg yolk- yes urine-no
> 
> brain matter- yes fecal matter- no
> 
> tomato soup (a favorite among creobroters)- yes baked beans- no


tomato soup?! intersting! :chef:


----------



## Digger (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, what a combo!! Honey egg whites and OO. Amusing pictures of her nom nom nom.


----------



## Montana (Jan 24, 2013)

It's time to bring out the inner chef in all of us! :chef:


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Jan 24, 2013)

agent A said:


> egg yolk- yes urine-no
> 
> brain matter- yes fecal matter- no
> 
> tomato soup (a favorite among creobroters)- yes baked beans- no


Brains - yes, poop - no Lol just sounds funny to say outloud


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 25, 2013)

axle grease-yes, gun powder-no

saw dust-yes, bleach-no

thorazine-yes, stop signs-no


----------



## agent A (Jan 25, 2013)

Beef yes aerosol no

Root beer yes lotion no

Gum yes antifreeze no

Cheese yes toilet water no


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 27, 2013)

recently tried with success...

papaya paste - yes!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 27, 2013)

Thorazine, huh? That'll mellow out that aggressive mantis for you


----------



## Montana (Jan 28, 2013)

If mantids eat almost anything as long as honey is the predominant taste... I wonder if we really could have them live off of some honey + nutrient paste...

Science experiment, anyone?


----------



## Sticky (Jan 28, 2013)

How about orange juice? Is that ok?


----------



## Montana (Jan 29, 2013)

Sticky said:


> How about orange juice? Is that ok?


There's one way to find out! :shifty:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 29, 2013)

Montana said:


> There's one way to find out! :shifty:


my prediction...yes


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm all for experimenting with in reason, keep in mind a mantis would probably eat a honey coated rat poison pellet but that doesn't mean you should try it. Orange juice is very acidic and not close to anything they would eat in the wild, it could be the equivalent of us drinking car battery acid so be careful on what you try. Word to the wise, don't use your favorite mantis when experimenting on the edge... :fortuneteller:


----------



## Digger (Jan 29, 2013)

My God! I've created a bunch of Dr. Frankensteins! Oh the humanity! (Oh the humantisy).

Caviar yes; Spam; unthinkable.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 31, 2013)

My unckle gave his milk and his grew big and healthy. I gave it to Sticky and others and it did them no harm. I gave mine milk last night and they all like it.

It's a pain to move! I can't find my beepollen and morter/pestle. I know that is always ok for mantids! I think there is one guy who does not like it but everyone else gobbled it up.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 13, 2013)

I was just eating some papaya and I let one of my girls try it. She liked it and ate some.


----------



## justrokkit (Feb 13, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> No as if about it. She's crazy about this stuff! [img=[URL="http://i.imgur.com/gcYdh.jpg%5D%5B/quote%5D"]http://i.imgur.com/gcYdh.jpg][/URL]


Is the cotton safe to ingest?


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 13, 2013)

Papaya yes.

Smelly feet no.


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 18, 2013)

I just gave some honey to my ghosts, Smith and Wesson... Wesson was voracious about it and licked the tip of the skewer clean. Smith... well, Smith still isn't really eating.  He did put his foot in it a few times and then cleaned his foot but nothing more. At least he got something in his belly... even if it was toe-jam-honey.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Feb 18, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Been at it for the last 5 minutes or so.


Egg whites...? Are those really okay for mantids? (Not to doubt you or anything, but I've never heard of that...)


----------



## ScienceGirl (Feb 18, 2013)

agent A said:


> egg yolk- yes urine-no
> 
> brain matter- yes fecal matter- no
> 
> tomato soup (a favorite among creobroters)- yes baked beans- no


Tomato Soup? I've never heard of that either.

Maybe it's time for a couple of us to move to New York City and open up a mantid and owner restaurant.

(They have one for dogs and owners in Kansas City, MO... "The Three Dogs Bakery": http://www.threedog.com/?gclid=CPXI7cSrwbUCFcR7QgodhA4A0w. You can practicaly make any shop in NYC. "Get-rich-quick plan" anyone?  )


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 18, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> Egg whites...? Are those really okay for mantids? (Not to doubt you or anything, but I've never heard of that...)


Yes I am curious too! I use to down straight egg whites and the chances of getting

Salmonella poisoning is slim but still it makes you wonder what kind of effect it would take on a mantis.

Salmonella anyone?

Menudo-Yes Hot Sause-No


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 18, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> Yes I am curious too! I use to down straight egg whites and the chances of getting
> 
> Salmonella poisoning is slim but still it makes you wonder what kind of effect it would take on a mantis.
> 
> ...


I love menudo


----------

